# USAF Maintenance issues



## Einstein (Mar 20, 2009)

Here are some actual maintenance complaints submitted by US Air Force pilots and the replies from the maintenance crews.
"Squawks" are problem listings that pilots generally leave for maintenance crews to fix before next flight.

(P)=PROBLEM (S)=SOLUTION
(P) Left inside main tire almost needs replacement
(S) Almost replaced left inside tire

(P) Test flight OK, except autoland very rough
(S) Autoland not installed on this aircraft

(P) #2 Propeller seeping prop fluid,
(S) #2 Propeller seepage normal - #1 #3 and #4 propellers lack normal seepage

(P) Something loose in cockpit
(S) Something tightened in cockpit

(P) Evidence of leak on right landing gear
(S) Evidence removed

(P) DME volume unbelievably loud
(S) Volume set to more unbelievable level

(P) Dead bugs on windshield
(S) Live bugs on order

(P) Autopilot in altitude mode produces a 200 fpm decent
(S) Cannot reproduce problem on ground

(P) IFF inoperative
(S) IFF always inoperative in OFF mode

(P) Friction locks cause throttles to stick
(S) That?s what there for

(P) Number three engine missing
(S) Engine found on right wing after brief search

(P) Aircraft handles funny
(S) Aircraft warned to straighten up, "fly right", and be serious

(P) Target Radar hums
(S) Reprogrammed Target Radar with words


----------



## nicky_too (Mar 21, 2009)

This one had me laughing out loud to such an extent my friend wants to know what's so funny. Obviously I sent it on to her now.


----------



## mikep1979 (Apr 3, 2009)

superb!!!! i can imagine the yank fly jocks all sat round and putting them in for the ground crews!!!!


----------

